# donating timeshare



## moomare (Dec 23, 2013)

im interested in donating my timeshare to charity. Can anyone tell me if Donate for a Cause is a legitmate place to donate?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2013)

There is no agency that will take a "donation" any more - you will have to *pay them* hundreds/thousands to "take it off your hands."

Please consider giving your timeshare away to a private individual who would like to own it, before you spend a cent with a company like this.

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are TWO places *on TUG* where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  THEY ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - SO YOU SHOULD POST IN BOTH AREAS.  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2013/2014 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.) Many Tuggers (including me) have been using Legal Timeshare Transfers, a no frills document preparation company, and they are receiving good reviews on TUG.:

Legal Timeshare Transfers/Ready Legal
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://legaltimesharetransfers.com/
1.706.219.2709

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2013/14 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.

*5) Here is the very important step that most people  miss: Come back to TUG once a week and add more info. to your thread - this will bump it to the top of the page.*​ 

Good luck!


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another thing to try is to call your HOA and see if they will accept a Deed Back.  Fewer and fewer are, but you never know until you ask.

George


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2013)

advice article on donation

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/can_I_donate_my_timeshare_and_get_a_tax_deduction.html


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 24, 2013)

Depending on the financial circumstance, for the unused portions of a timeshare, I was amazed at what they brought at a worksite that auctioned off stuff to employees that other employees donated.

A anytime week in the Poconos went for $ 600, a week that included Presidents Day at Williamsburg went for $550.  I do not think they are tax breaks for the donations but it is a good feeling to see the week go for a good cause.

A way not to let it go unused until is is sold.

Another thread had a Oceanwalk unit go up basically for transfer fees and closing costs and apparently went in what amounted to a return posting.

Good luck.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2013)

very substantial difference between donating a timeshare, and donating the use of a single week.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 24, 2013)

moomare said:


> im interested in donating my timeshare to charity



Please be honest.  Is your ultimate goal to help the charity or to dump your timeshare?


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to TUG!

We don't know which timeshare you own so the above advice may or may not be valid.  Most timeshares these days have zero to negative value in the resale market so that is what the above responses are based on.

If you happen to own one of the sought after timeshares like one of the hotel brand names it may have some value.  If that is the case you would be better off to sell the timeshare and donate that money to the charity of your choice, such as a local food bank so you know what the money is used for.

If you own a timeshare that frequently goes for a $1 or no bid on eBay, you will not be helping a charity and DFC will charge you to take it.

If you ignore everyone else's advice and still want to use DFC, it has been reported here that they do what they say they will.  The timehare will be transfered out of your name and you'll be done with it.

I would use all the free resources available before paying someone to take it.


----------

